# Reclaiming goods after garda raid



## updadubs (20 Jan 2011)

Was wondering if anyone had any idea what you are entitled to after a garda raid where business files, documents, stock & computers are taken for examination.
Are you entitled to an inventory of seized goods. How long can they hold goods before you can reclaim and can you be compensated for loss of trade.
Any advice appreciated.


----------



## rustbucket (23 Jan 2011)

I would check with your solicitor


----------



## JamesGG (28 Jan 2011)

Compensated, wishful thinking. They usually hold stuff as long as they want and a police property application is required to get them back - approx 300 quid, maybe more now. They just say they need them for evidence etc even if they don't and they will only listen to a solicitor not you.


----------



## updadubs (28 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the repllies, agree a solicitor seems the only way to go..
its maddening that they can just retain stock and restrict business for no absolute reason..

thanks


----------



## Leo (28 Jan 2011)

If they acted on a warrant then they obviously had very good reason.


----------



## csirl (31 Jan 2011)

If they are potential exhibits in a criminal trial, then they may not be returned until after the trial has concluded.


----------



## niceoneted (31 Jan 2011)

Have you asked the Guard/section that was dealing with you.


----------

